# Making dvd video- audio not in sync with video



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I made a dvd video using DVD Flick from avi file
The music video- audio not in sync with video in the dvd.

When I play the avi itself, the audio is in sync with video.
The person's mouth singing isn't in sync with the sound.

How can I make a dvd video which in in sync. ?

It only occurs with that particular avi file.


Most of times are o.k. in sync. with other avi I use.

Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I moved this thread to Design Forum - they should be able to help you more.

Make sure you are not using the computer during the process. Let DVD Flick have full priority of the computer and it's CPU.

Also, where did you get the AVI file?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for the movement coolfreak,

I have seen this issue occur a few times(myself) as I often use DVD Flick to burn .avi's.

I have seen it be caused by a few issues.

DVD player, sometimes its just the DVD player that is the issue. However, since you said it has worked in the past we will ignore this one.

Disc, Sometimes the DVD player + Disc can cause problems, are you using the same disks as before? I suggest using DVD -R as i have had the best results with them.

If none of that helps look like we get to manually adjust the audio sync.

Please download: VideoReDo TVSuite Version 3 from this link -> VideoReDo MPEG Video Editing Software

Once it is opened,

Open your file (you can open it straight from the dvd)

Select "Adjust Audio..." from the "Tools" tab.

Try moving the slider to +215 and -215 listening to a section
that was noticably out of sync. This should give you an idea of
how much and in which direction to make the correction.

When you have it playing as you want, click "Create DVD" then "Create ISO file" save the file somewhere you will remember then burn it with your favorite burner.

If you need a good burner use IMGburn found in coolfreak's signature.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

this issue can be caused by a number of things:

*High compression rates*: if the source files are large in size DVD Flick will compress them to fit the media being used and sometimes the video and audio streams compress at different rates. Also if the source files have already been compressed heavily this will compound the problem.

*Solution*: don't try to fit too much on one disc and ensure the source files are not super heavily compressed in the first instance

*Bitrate incompatibility*: if the bitrate used is too high for the player to handle it cannot fetch the video and audio streams in synch.

*Solution*: use the recommended bitrates and/or allow DVD Flick to set the bitrate automatically

*Codec problems*: some video and audio are compressed using exotic and/or proprietary codecs that can cause some software problems when re-encoding.

*Solution*: re-encode suspect files using Format Factory or Prism or some other reliable encoder - re-encode them as .avi using a well known codec.
NOTE: if you re-encode with high compression codecs you run the risk of over compressing (see above)


----------

